# SV accepts Long Hair Stock Coats in 2010?



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Being a fan of coats, this information on the SV accepting Long Stock Coats starting in 2010 caught my attention over on another site:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/bulletins_read/313452.html

Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

What? Really?


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Also, if the US governing bodies followed suit how many of you breeders would then keep a LC pup if they showed up in your litters? Just curious...


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I doubt few breeders would keep a LC to show or breed. 

The LC as I understand it will have a different registery book in Germany and cross breeding of coats types will not be allowed.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

They will also have separate classes at shows, and I'm not sure how popular those classes will be. I don't know how much will change.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Then wouldn't that mean that LCs would start becoming another breed altogether?


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

It will be interesting to see what happens. I wonder why the change? Does the old saying "follow the money" apply?


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I knew they were changing it next year. But nobody knew what exactly it entailed.

It will be interesting once it all comes out.


----------

